# Has Bean exclusive Guachipelin



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,

has anyone tried El Salvador Guachipelin? Is it good? Parameters for espresso?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I wasn't blown away with it. Certainly nice enough, but maybe my expectations were too high.

I'm getting a bit of fudge and raisin but mainly dark chocolate.

@Mrboots2u can maybe advise.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I preferred as brewed , raisin sweetness , dark chocolate , try your normally BR and adjust from there


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I preferred as brewed , raisin sweetness , dark chocolate , try your normally BR and adjust from there


My thoughts exactly. Really smooth and thick. No funk that usually comes with naturals.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

risky said:


> I wasn't blown away with it. Certainly nice enough, but maybe my expectations were too high.
> 
> I'm getting a bit of fudge and raisin but mainly dark chocolate.
> 
> @Mrboots2u can maybe advise.


Bummer. Because the package is pretty slick! It creates expectation for sure.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah, well. Tried as espresso. Pretty lovely. Rum and raisins are definitely there, not massive tough, subtle. Need to updose and achieve high yield to unlock that flavors. Which is tricky as always.


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Shame HasBean don't sell these as green beans. I'd give them a go.....


----------

